# Hawk



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2013)

Young Hawk. 

5D MK III + 70-200mm f/2.8L MK II @ 200mm ISO 5000 f/3.2 (cropped)








Here is a cropped close up.


----------



## Q8-MC (May 21, 2013)

great images with High ISO


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2013)

Q8-MC said:


> great images with High ISO


The second one used flash, so its ISO 400. I forgot to put the settings for the 2nd image.


----------



## 2n10 (May 21, 2013)

Great images


----------

